# What does integrity check means?



## philaus (Mar 2, 2010)

My CO just emailed me yesterday saying that all our documents were assessed and approve already now she is just waiting for my medical clearances and integrity checks? what is integrity checks? and does this means that it will be just good news from now on? Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

philaus said:


> My CO just emailed me yesterday saying that all our documents were assessed and approve already now she is just waiting for my medical clearances and integrity checks? what is integrity checks? and does this means that it will be just good news from now on? Thank you.


It depends on the type of visa and in addition to the standard [ police ]character check if that has already been provided, if for instance you're applying for a skilled visa, there could be checks made on validity of any evidence provided.


----------



## philaus (Mar 2, 2010)

I applied for a pmv 300 visa. how long does it take to finalize the medicals? I'm from the phils. thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

philaus said:


> I applied for a pmv 300 visa. how long does it take to finalize the medicals? I'm from the phils. thanks


Shouldn't be all that long if all is well and everything gets processed normally and you could be looking at weeks, a couple of months at the outside.


----------



## philaus (Mar 2, 2010)

is an integrity check part of the whole process of PMV app?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

philaus said:


> is an integrity check part of the whole process of PMV app?


There are various checks made to verify accuracy of information in most visas.


----------

